# [SOLVED] Sony VAIO, Wireless not working.



## bns1968 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have tried to update the driver, remove it and re install it, when I restart the laptop, CLEAR as DAY the WLAN is all lit up and looks strong, but when it goes in to the OS (Vista Business) it does not work. When I go to the link that asks me to troubleshoot, all I ever get is, that it is turned off, and I need to turn the switch on. The switch is in fact turned on. I am attaching a screen shot of my system specs. Thank you kindly in advance.

Microsoft Windows Vista Business version 6.0.6002 SP 2 Build 6002
Sony Vaio VGN-FZ240N


----------



## bns1968 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Sony VAIO, Wireless not working.*

Here is the attachment of my system specs.

Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sony VAIO, Wireless not working.*

Hi maybe a dumb question but have you tried scanning for hardware changes in device manager


----------



## bns1968 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Sony VAIO, Wireless not working.*

The only dumb questions are the ones never asked. But yes, I have done the scan for HW to no avail.


----------



## bns1968 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Sony VAIO, Wireless not working.*

I also have Netgear Wireless router. MR314, with a Cable connection.


----------



## bns1968 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Sony VAIO, Wireless not working.*

OK, I had a sever brain hiccup on this one, the picture shows what was wrong, both boxes were not checked. My Wireless switch setting Utility had BOTH unchecked, I checked them both and I am back in business


----------



## bns1968 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Sony VAIO, Wireless not working.*

Sometimes I need to think out loud to get an answer, this time it worked pretty well. Such a quick fix, and I hope it helps others who may encounter the same issue.

Thx

b-


----------



## bns1968 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Sony VAIO, Wireless not working.*

Selecting the wireless function
Follow the steps below to select the wireless function to be activated when you set the WIRELESS switch on your computer to on.

Double-click (wireless switch icon) on the Notification area at the bottom right of the desktop. 
The Wireless Device Switch dialog box appears. 


Hints
The appearance of the wireless switch icon changes depending on the selected wireless function. 

Point to the wireless switch icon to display the selected wireless function. 
Alternatively, you can right-click the wireless switch icon and select "show Wireless Device Switch settings" to display the Wireless Device Switch dialog box. 
Select the desired wireless function from "Wireless LAN" or "Bluetooth Device".

Notes
5 GHz Wireless LAN is available on certain models only. 
You must select at least one wireless function to perform wireless communications.
The 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz Wireless LAN functions employ different frequency bandwidths, thus are not compatible with each other. 
Checking the check box for both "Enable 2.4 GHz Wireless LAN" and "Enable Bluetooth Device" may cause poor communication performance or a connection loss due to electromagnetic interference. 
Click OK.
The message "Setting up the wireless devices. Process may take several minutes. Please wait." appears first, then the Wireless Device Switch dialog box is closed, and finally the dialog box that describes what to do with the icon on the Notification area appears. 
Note
While the message "Setting up the Wireless Devices. Process may take several minutes. Please wait." is displayed, do not: 
place your computer into power saving mode.

turn off Windows or log off from the current user.

turn on and off the WIRELESS switch. 
Confirm the settings and click OK.
The dialog box about the icon on the Notification area closes. 
Hint
If you check the "Don't show this dialog in the future" check box, the dialog box will not appear next time you close the Wireless Device Switch dialog. 
To analyze the network condition
You can analyze the network condition if you select either or both of the wireless functions under "Wireless LAN" in step 2 above. Click the "Diagnose" button to start Windows Network Diagnostics.
When the network analysis is complete, the result is displayed. If any problems are found, follow the on-screen instructions. 
Hint
Windows Network Diagnostics is the function to identify problems the network has and present solutions to them.


----------

